# Bolmensee/Schweden



## lonley-fischer (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Liebe Fischerkollegen,

habe für 2008 im August einem Familienurlaub am Bolmen /Ostufer in Schweden gebucht. Ist nicht die beste Zeit, aber besser, als am Strand in Italien sinnlos rumzuhängen. Kennt sich dort jemand aus oder kennt jemand, der einen kennt....
Wie sieht´s aus mit Hecht, Zander und Barsch. Bin hauptsächlich mit Kunstköder unterwegs und soweit auch bestens sortiert, kann aber auch mal nen Fisch zappeln lassen, sowie ich schon gelesen habe ist das ja wohl erlaubt. 
Würde mich über ein paar Tips oder Anregungen, wie Farben, Tiefen usw. freuen. 

Danke im voraus


----------



## Finne 23 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*

Hallo!!!! Fische fast jedes Jahr in Schweden. Aber dann am Vänern. Im August wenig Hecht, dafür Zander und Barsche reichlich. Hecht tief 6-10m. Zander abends beim schleppen mit flachen Wobblern. Barsche mit allem und überall. Denke das sich das auf den Bolmen übertragen lässt. Bist zu beneiden. Auf jeden Fall besser als Italien


----------



## lonley-fischer (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*

Hallo Finne 23,

danke für die erste Einschätzung. 
Wo stehen die Zander dann abends? Immer noch über den tiefen Löchern nach wie vor oder dann eher im flacheren.
Diese Gewässer scheinen sehr viel strukturreicher zu sein, als unsere Gewässer hier im Süden.


----------



## Finne 23 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*

Hallo!!!
Habe die Zander mit fláchlaufenden Wobblern wie z.B. dem Rapala Jointed, Bomber Long A gefangen!! Vor den Schilfkanten ging es am Besten!! Hecht standen auch schonmal relativ flach aber meist doch recht tief unter den Maränen Schwärmen!
Glaube aber das diese im Bolmen relativ leicht zu finden sind und es kein Problem sein dürfte diese zu beangeln!!!!
Und wenn doch dann entschädigt das die Landschaft und die Sonnenuntergänge!!!#6


----------



## daniel_ (9. November 2007)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*

wo auf der ostseite wohnt ihr denn?
weil die gewässerstruktur dort sehr unterschiedlich ist.

gruß daniel


----------



## Bolmenzander (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*

Außerdem ist das Ostufer ca 40 km lang!!!
Ich bin übrigens auch im August da.
Man sieht sich(eventuell). Ich angel seit 10 Jahren im Bolmen.
Praktisch das ganze Jahr über( Habe leider immer zu wenig Urlaub). Ich bin wohne dann auf der Insel Bolmsö in meiner
eigenen Stuga.


----------



## daniel_ (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*



Bolmenzander schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Ostufer ca 40 km lang!!!
> Ich bin übrigens auch im August da.
> Man sieht sich(eventuell). Ich angel seit 10 Jahren im Bolmen.
> Praktisch das ganze Jahr über( Habe leider immer zu wenig Urlaub). Ich bin wohne dann auf der Insel Bolmsö in meiner
> eigenen Stuga.




Grüß dich,

und wie war deine angelsaison bisher so am bolmen?
würde mich speziell mal im monat juni interessieren,.
warst da oft los?
besten dank.

Gruß daniel


----------



## Sebÿ (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*

Hi!
Ich bin dieses Jahr im Juni dagewesen.
War eigentlich nicht so schlecht da. Hatte in Hölminge ein
Ferienhaus gebucht was ja auch an der Ostseite liegt.
Das Problem war das die Fische in der Zeit ihr Leichgeschäft
beendeten und dann auf dem Rückweg ins Tiefe waren.
Musste viel suchen um Hechte zu fangen.
Mit Zander lief bei mir nix. Hab mich wohl zu blöde abgestellt.
Wir hatten in den 10 Tagen nur einen Tag wo wir mit dem Boot 
nicht rausfahren konntn weil die Wellen und der Wind zu stark waren.
Da haben wir dann an der Brücke zu Bolmsö geangelt und auch 
zwei Hechte und viele Barsche gefangen. 
Kleiner Tip: Vorsicht beim Angeln mit Köderfischen! 
Wer nicht aufpasst bekommt eine der frechen Möwen als Beifang
Eine deiser Biester hat sich den Köfi kurz vor der Landung 
gegriffen und wollte weg. War ein klasse Drill aber doch ehr|peinlich
MfG
Seby


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*

Ich war Ende August am Bolmen im Süd-Osten ...

Zander standen gar nicht allzu tief eher im offenen Wasser ...
die Hechte Ufer nah ...

ich hatte 2 Wobbler im Einsatz: Einen 10 Meter tief laufenden und einen 4 Meter tief laufenden, beide gelb.

Du brauchst ein Echolot, da die Tiefen zwischen 10 Meter und 2 Meter sich sehr schnell ändern. Wobblerverlust vorprogrammiert !!


----------



## daniel_ (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*



Sebÿ schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich bin dieses Jahr im Juni dagewesen.
> War eigentlich nicht so schlecht da. Hatte in Hölminge ein
> Ferienhaus gebucht was ja auch an der Ostseite liegt.
> ...




wir waren auch im Juni in Hölminge.
Das Hechtangeln war gut,mich wunderte es nur sehr stark,das wir ufernah (in top buchten) nur sehr wenig fingen.
draußen in 5-10m bissen sie erstaunlich gut.
habt ihr diese erfahrung auch gemacht?
Zander fingen wir einige am spöten abend mit nem tieflaufendem Wobbler....


----------



## daniel_ (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich war Ende August am Bolmen im Süd-Osten ...
> 
> Zander standen gar nicht allzu tief eher im offenen Wasser ...
> die Hechte Ufer nah ...
> ...




Ja das echolot ist super wichtig.
waren die Zander bei euch auch meist zwischen 55-65cm,aber dafür super dick?
wie waren denn eure "uferhechte".
kleine oder schon bessere?

Gruß daniel


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Ja das echolot ist super wichtig.
> waren die Zander bei euch auch meist zwischen 55-65cm,aber dafür super dick?
> wie waren denn eure "uferhechte".
> kleine oder schon bessere?
> ...


 
genauso war es:

die Zander waren dick, standen gut im Fleisch, aber nicht lang, also ein 65 ist schon aufgefallen !!

Die Hechte waren auch eher klein ... zwichen den Inseln und dort genau zwischen den bis unter die Wasseroberfläche reichenden eng bei einander stehenden Felsen sind die größeren gestanden ... aber Achtung: Materialschlacht und Bootsmotor gefährdend (rudern ist angesagt!) |rolleyes ... im Freiwasser waren eigentlich keine vernünftgen Hechte zu überlisten gewesen ...


----------



## daniel_ (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> genauso war es:
> 
> die Zander waren dick, standen gut im Fleisch, aber nicht lang, also ein 65 ist schon aufgefallen !!
> 
> Die Hechte waren auch eher klein ... zwichen den Inseln und dort genau zwischen den bis unter die Wasseroberfläche reichenden eng bei einander stehenden Felsen sind die größeren gestanden ... aber Achtung: Materialschlacht und Bootsmotor gefährdend (rudern ist angesagt!) |rolleyes ... im Freiwasser waren eigentlich keine vernünftgen Hechte zu überlisten gewesen ...



Ja mit Verlusten mussten wir auch leben.
Aber die Guten Hechte haben wir im Freiwasser gefangen.
ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Frühjahr.


----------



## daniel_ (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*

Wer hat sonst noch Erfahrungen am Bolmensee gemacht???


----------



## pikepirate (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*

Hallo, gibt doch in der Suchfunktion mal " Bolmen " ein,
da kommt dann eigentlich jede Menge.

Wünsch dir auf alle Fälle viel Erfolg und Spaß, es ist einfach
wunderschön dort...

grüße vom Pirat ( der diesjahr leider nicht dorthin kommt -seufz)


----------



## daniel_ (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*

Ja weiß ich ja,nur mir geht es zum Teil auch um aktuellere Berichte.
Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand was neues darüber zu berichten

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Bolmenzander (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*

|wavey:Im Juni sind die Fangaussichten in den Buchten rund um die Brücke nahe Tannacker ganz gut. Die Zander ziehen dann von Ende Mai aus den nördlichen Gewässerteilen Richtung Süden, wo sie sich dann über das ganze Gewässer verteilen. Gerade um Mittsommernacht kannst du dann am Abend schon mal 10 maßige Zander ins Boot bekommen. Allerdings hast du auch dann mal einen Schneidertag.
Der absulute Höhepunkt ist aber der Mai im Norden des Bolmen. Mehr geht nicht! Seit 10 Jahren bin ich im Mai noch nicht einmal als Schneider an Land gefahren. Im Schnitt 3-4 Zander, oft auch über 10 Stück.
Der beste Wobbler: 9cm Deep Runner von Rapala. Die Farbe hängt vom Tageslicht ab.
Im Herbst ändert sich das Beißverhalten rapide. Auf Wobbler fäng man fast nur noch Hechte. Dann kommt die Zeit der Gummifische. Die Zander stehen dann meist auf 10-12m Tiefe.

Sollten wir uns auf dem Wasser begegnen bin ich leicht am Boot zu erkennen. Es ist rot und hat die Aufschrift FEUERWEHR.:vik:


----------



## bolmen (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*



Bolmenzander schrieb:


> |wavey:Im Juni sind die Fangaussichten in den Buchten rund um die Brücke nahe Tannacker ganz gut. Die Zander ziehen dann von Ende Mai aus den nördlichen Gewässerteilen Richtung Süden, wo sie sich dann über das ganze Gewässer verteilen. _Gerade um Mittsommernacht kannst du dann am Abend schon mal 10 maßige Zander ins Boot bekommen._ Allerdings hast du auch dann mal einen Schneidertag.
> Der absulute Höhepunkt ist aber der Mai im Norden des Bolmen. Mehr geht nicht! Seit 10 Jahren bin ich im Mai noch nicht einmal als Schneider an Land gefahren. _Im Schnitt 3-4 Zander, oft auch über 10 Stück._
> Der beste Wobbler: 9cm Deep Runner von Rapala. Die Farbe hängt vom Tageslicht ab.
> Im Herbst ändert sich das Beißverhalten rapide. Auf Wobbler fäng man fast nur noch Hechte. Dann kommt die Zeit der Gummifische. Die Zander stehen dann meist auf 10-12m Tiefe.
> ...


 
Was will man mehr!!!!! 
ACHTUNG Ironie|uhoh:


----------



## ThomasRaiger (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*

Hallo,

wir waren letztes Jahr Anfang September am Bolmen (Ostseite bei Bolmstad). Das Wetter war sehr durchwachsen genau wie die Beißlaune der Fische. 
An vermeindlichen Hotspots wie umgestürzten Bäumen in abgelegenen Buchten war Tagsüber mit Kunstködern aller Art kaum etwas zu holen. 
Nachts hingegen haben die Fische praktisch vor dem hauseigenen Steg auf Köderfische gebissen, aber alles keine großen Exemplare gewesen.

Unser Bootsverleiher hat uns zudem erklärt das die starken Regenfälle in letzter Zeit das Wasser ziemlich rot-braun gefärbt haben und die Fänge daher zurück gegangen sind. Obs stimmt weiss ich natürlich nicht. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## mkl1611 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*

Hi, war voriges Jahr im Juli dort, Hechte reichlich, Zander durchwachsen.
Fängig war auch der Rapalla deep tail dancer bis 8 m, der einzige wo sich Zander sehen ließen, denke das Wasser war zu kalt, hatten immer nur bis 20 grad Außentemperatur, dementsprechend auch kaltes Wasser.
Sind dieses Jahr ab 02.08. wieder da, in Skogen, also auch die Ecke


----------



## Sudaki (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*

Hallo|wavey:,
Ich freue mich riesig auf Mitte Mai, den wir fahren dann zur Bolmensee, nach Bolmenstadt. Haus, 25 Meter vom See entfernt und 10 PS Boot sind schon gemietet:vik:.
Allerdins brauchen wir noch Hilfe von erfahrenen Menschen, die schon mal dort waren, oder immer wieder hin gehen|kopfkrat.
Wie ist das Wetter dort im Mai?
Was kostet die Angelkarte für den Bolmensee? 
Gibt es Schonzeiten? Nachts angeln erlaubt?
Wo kann man eine Seekarte holen?


----------



## daniel_ (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bolmensee/Schweden*

Ich glaub nen Wettervorhersage für Mai kann dir keiner geben.
WIr fahren auch im MAi hoch und hoffen auf gutes Wetter, wie zb im letzten Mai!

DIe Gastkarten bekommst zB im Ljungby im Angelladen oder in jedem dritten Bauernhof von nen Schild Fiskekort vor steht.
Da stehen dann auch weitere Infos drauf. Nachtangeln ist erlaubt.




Sudaki schrieb:


> Hallo|wavey:,
> Ich freue mich riesig auf Mitte Mai, den wir fahren dann zur Bolmensee, nach Bolmenstadt. Haus, 25 Meter vom See entfernt und 10 PS Boot sind schon gemietet:vik:.
> Allerdins brauchen wir noch Hilfe von erfahrenen Menschen, die schon mal dort waren, oder immer wieder hin gehen|kopfkrat.
> Wie ist das Wetter dort im Mai?
> ...


----------

